# My Juneau



## juneeily (Jul 2, 2006)

Juneau is my angel dumbo rat. I love him soooo much!! He has the sweetest habit of chippering when he knows I'm upset, so he can get my attention. When I pick him up, he promptly comforts his mommy. So sweet!! He is a momma's boy through and through. It breaks my heart that I can't have him for all of my life, but I hope he waits for me at the Rainbow Bridge. I know I'll wait for him. He's the inspiration for my activism against animal abuse and Fear Factor's second stunt. The Psycho episodes spurred it forever. I have a forum against it now, too, but I don't think I should post it here. Juneau is my angel.


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

Aw, hes very cute. Its nice to know you love him so much!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

i think he thinks hes a book,lol hes so sweet


----------

